# Enviar datos por medio WIFI



## manpxyaha (Feb 21, 2009)

hola, la verdad estoy interesado en hacer algo asi:

1. un carro de tres ruedas (para mas estabilidad)
2. con un brazo motor, y una camara en la punta.
3. que emita los datos a una central de control ( pc) por medio de wifi.

la idea es construir un carro con una camara que sera controlada desde un pc, al igual que el carro. necesito saber como puedo transmitir por medio de wifi las señales de control y el video. tendria que ser algo mimo.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 22, 2009)

mm me parece que es demaciada alta tecnologia (lease lo que no se puede soldar con el soldador comun)

El principal problema con el que te vas a topar son los protocolo de comunicacion. 

Si tenes los fondos necesarios te conviene un servidor web en el cual  tenes varias salidas para controlar tue brazo. 







mas una camara web  lan/ip todo conecta do a un router wifi. 
y buala tenes un robot de la naza  

costo aproximado U$S 400 mas baterias. 


Tambien podrias comprar una camara ip wifi con movimiento de 2 ejes y dejar la camara fija, usando los movimientos de los ejes para manejar tu robot. 

En fin...

Saludos


----------



## manpxyaha (Feb 22, 2009)

la idea es hacerlo, no comprarlo hecho,... yo se que se pueden trasmitir datos por el protocolo wifi (tcp/ip),


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 22, 2009)

mmm veo, bueno contame como pensas hacerlo a grandes rasgos. 

Tenes algun bosquejo quisas? 

recorda que tenes  programar microprocesadores, 
saber sobre los protocolos que usan las PC. 
Programar la interface que vas a usar para controlar todo.
manejar la construccion de transmisores de microondas
saber calcular guias de ondas y 
tenes bastos conocimientos en mecanica
ademas de tener todas las erramientas e instrumentos para llevar a cabo el proyecto.

Contanos con que contamos asi te ayudamos. 

PD: ahhh me olvidaba seria bueno saber las horas hombres que tenes para dedicarle al proyecto y el factor economico. 

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 22, 2009)

Existen modulos WiFi OEM que permiten la comunicacion por medio de protocolos simples como RS232 y PICs

http://www.multitech.com/PRODUCTS/Families/SocketWirelessWiFi/

Solo que no lo he ocupado... me imagino que debe comandarse por comandos AT como en un celular, tambien debe haber otros de otras marcas mas simples de usar, en alguna exposicion vi como controlaban robots inalambricamente con modulos similares..


----------



## Luchoelectro (Mar 3, 2009)

Hola,
con la misma idea de controlar dispositivos via Ethernet (a un paso el Wifi) y puerto serial (idem USART de PIC), he conseguido los siguientes modulos (buscar en la web):

* ENC28J60 (contr. ethernet-serie de Microchip).
* EMXXX (idem de Tibbo; PDF adjunto).
* EZL-70 (idem de Sollae Systems).
* eIP-10 (idem de LJCV Electronics basado en el ENC28J60).
* UDS10 o 100 (idem de Lantronix).
MikroElektronika tambien provee un modulo implementado con ENC28J60.

En Argentina el ENC28J60, se consigue alrededor de U$S 8,5.

Proveedores de Tibbo en Argentina:
http://www.puntocontrol.com.ar
http://sundial.com.ar/netmodule/

Espero q les sirva y puedan emplearlos con exito.


----------



## fmpatapalo (Ene 31, 2012)

hola compañero, he visto tu pregunta y yo estoy igual, tengo que conectar dos robots serie a un router wifi para comunicacion, te adjunto mi blog para que veas mi prototipo, y si has solucionado el tema me podrias indicar como. gracias
http://fmpatapalo.blogspot.com/


----------

